# What are your Favorite OLD Shows???



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is 4 u Gordon LOL

"Lost in Space"

"Land of the Lost"


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> This is 4 u Gordon LOL
> 
> "Lost in Space"
> 
> "Land of the Lost"



Great thread, thank you! 

Lost in Space

Bewitched

Star Trek(the original William Shatner series)

Twilight Zone(the original Rod Serling series)

Gilligan's Island

Leave it to Beaver

Ultraman

Speed Racer

Sanford and Son

The Bob Newhart Show

The Jeffersons

What's Happening?

Welcome Back Kotter

One Day at a Time

Mork and Mindy

WKRP in Cincinnati

There are others, but those are the first that come to mind.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2009)

21 Jump Street

McGeiver?

and god yes I liked the OLD 90210

and I barely recall Mork & Mindy but I liked it...I think that is what began my love affair with Robin Williams. One of the only people that can make me laugh. The guys is outrageous!

Nothing much else comes to mind to be honest.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

Did u get out much in the 70's Gordon?? lmao

I think I might be a touch younger than u. (I was born in '77)I like all those, but Mork and Mindy was my fav out of your list

Heres my list

Muppets

Fraggle Rock

Thundercats

Rescue Rangers

Shirt Tales


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Did u get out much in the 70's Gordon?? lmao
> 
> I think I might be a touch younger than u. (I was born in '77)I like all those, but Mork and Mindy was my fav out of your list
> 
> ...



THUNDERCATS HO!!!!!!!!! lol...don't know how I could have forgotten that one! SNARF! I keep waiting for them to come out with that one as a movie. Had been some talk but nothing has happened 

I LOVED fraggle rock...I even have bought some dvds for my daughter..

I liked Gummy Bears too...

born in 78 here...


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2009)

Robin Williams got his start on another old show, I liked... Happy Days.

Also loved Laverne and Shirley.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG YES the Gummy Bears forgot that one (I youtubed it to refresh my memory)...what about the Smurfs...that one ROCKED 2


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

Like Lavern and Shirley..but I always got thirsty watching it lol

Robin Williams like him, watched a biography on him he was huge into coke


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> Did u get out much in the 70's Gordon?? lmao
> 
> I think I might be a touch younger than u. (I was born in '77)I like all those, but Mork and Mindy was my fav out of your list
> 
> ...



I loved the Muppet Show. I used to love watching it with my dad, at 7:30 pm; seems like it was on Thursday night, but I can't remember exactly.

I'm a 1968 baby.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Like Lavern and Shirley..but I always got thirsty watching it lol
> 
> Robin Williams like him, watched a biography on him he was huge into coke



You can't be that crazy and not have something going on lol... all that blood rushing to his head...did some damage lol...

Digged the smurfs and I remember now...

GEM was a fav

I did watch He man and Sheara? 

Transformers of course too! Bumble bee was my fav


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

What about David Hasslehoff and Kit...darn whats the name???

The A-Team


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> Like Lavern and Shirley..but I always got thirsty watching it lol
> 
> Robin Williams like him, watched a biography on him he was huge into coke



Apparently coke fueled a lot of his antics on Mork and Mindy.

He's been clean for years on drugs, but he's still a maniac.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> What about David Hasslehoff and Kit...darn whats the name???
> 
> The A-Team



HA! Knight Rider ,...yeah I watched that and thought it was cool THEN.....

Still like the A Team...Face!!

There was the one with the helicopter guy...and another who rode a motorcyle...

OH and The Flash!


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz4QRB25DSI[/ame]

Jem...another I forgot


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> What about David Hasslehoff and Kit...darn whats the name???
> 
> The A-Team



Knight Rider


--Which reminds me of a show I forgot to mention...

Magnum P.I. I loved that show.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2009)

The Incredible Hulk was another favorite of mine.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> The Incredible Hulk was another favorite of mine.



I liked that one!

I liked the movie they did with Edward Norton...but it some how seemed cheesy they put Lou in as a guard....


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

Magnum P.I. YUMMY is all I'm gonna say

Adams Family the original


----------



## Saudade (Sep 29, 2009)

SHAME ON YOU ALL!

How could you forget one of the most beautiful, funny and sad shows every broadcast on television. I tell you now that it set the scene for all medical dramas/comedies ever.


[align=center]*M * A * S * H*[/align]


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

LMAO Dave...Gordon and I coverer that show on another thread then I started this one but forgot to add it to the list. Its one of my favs


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 29, 2009)

I loved C.H.I.Ps ponch was great, then there is the following:
Happy days
M.A.S.H
Only fools and Horses
The Goodlife (think thats what it's called lol!)
Power Rangers
Clarissa explians it all
playdays
the monkees
Fawlty Towers
Mr Bean
Monty pythons flying circus
Thunderbirds
Captain scarlett
A team - Face rules!
Battlestar Galatica
Ducktales
Rescue Rangers
Shoe people
pigeon street
Rhubarb and custard
round the twist
knight rider
miami vice
trapdoor
morph
and probally many more lol!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2009)

Saudade wrote:


> SHAME ON YOU ALL!
> 
> How could you forget one of the most beautiful, funny and sad shows every broadcast on television. I tell you now that it set the scene for all medical dramas/comedies ever.
> 
> ...



I just never got into Mash. I liked the theme song, but I never got into the show. I think most of that is because I don't like medical drama.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 29, 2009)

oh my gosh memories

i liked the old 90210
Laverne and SHirley
Mork and Mindy
Jem
ABBOT AND COSTELLO!!!!!!!!!!!
smurfs
Fraggle Rock
Cosby show
Quantum Leap - I loved this show
Blossom
21 Jump Street (I loved Richard Greico )
Punky Brewster
silver spoons
Facts of Life
Who's the Boss
Growing pains
Family Ties
Webster


oh gosh this is putting a strain on my brain,lol. i will have to see if i can remember any more that i watched when i was a youngin,lol


----------



## degrassi (Sep 29, 2009)

-Smurfs
-Carebears
-Captain planet
-The original Degrassi(canadian show, not sure if they showed the original in the US)
-Rosanne
-Cosby show
-Road to avonlea(canadian show) 
-PeeWee playhouse
-Buffy the vampire slayer(my fav show ever!)
-freaks and geeks
-Jem
-Ghostbusters

Also pretty much anything that played after school or on friday night(TGIF!). Or pretty much any saturday cartoon. Kid shows now are LAME!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2009)

WONDERYEARS!!

and man...I have to go with Depp for 21 jump street...sigh


----------



## pamnock (Sep 29, 2009)

I liked Walton's Mountain and the Disney movies on Sunday nights when I was little.

Pam


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 29, 2009)

*degrassi wrote:*


> -Rosanne
> 
> -Buffy the vampire slayer(my fav show ever!)


yes me too with the both of these shows, i LOVED ROSEANNE and still watch the reruns, and Buffy is my FAVORITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 30, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I liked Walton's Mountain and the Disney movies on Sunday nights when I was little.
> 
> Pam


Yes! Me too. And Little House on the Prarie. 

We also liked our detective dramas: Quincy, Cannon, Columbo, Kojak, and the Rockford Files.

Does anybody remember Dark Shadows? Ick, NOT my favorite. Too scary!! All of you vampire show fans...this was the forerunner!

I LOVE LUCY!!!

Hazel, Andy Griffith, and Hogan's Heroes...

And alittle British humor here...Are you Being Served?


----------



## Saudade (Sep 30, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I liked Walton's Mountain and the Disney movies on Sunday nights when I was little.
> ...


_Mr_. _Humphries_, _get_ _your hands off my pussy_!!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *pamnock wrote: *
> ...


_My pussy is not feeling well today!_

ROTFL!!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 30, 2009)

Luvmyzoocrew wrote:


> oh my gosh memories
> 
> i liked the old 90210
> Laverne and SHirley
> ...



I forgot about Family Ties, Growing Pains and Who's the Boss.

I had a huge crush on Mallory, of Family Ties.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 30, 2009)

I so wanted to b Alissa Milano when I was growing up...But Alex P. Keeton was such a cutie


----------



## Gordon (Sep 30, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> I so wanted to b Alissa Milano when I was growing up...But Alex P. Keeton was such a cutie



Alyssa Milano was cute, I agree, but Mallory was more my type.

Alex was a great character. I really did love that show.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## cheryl (Sep 30, 2009)

> Luvmyzoocrew wrote:21 Jump Street (I loved Richard Greico




Oh my goodness...that brings back some memories...i loved that show!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 30, 2009)

The greastest american hero!...lol...now that's a classic lol


----------



## cheryl (Sep 30, 2009)

Remember wonder woman?!..goodness me! lol


----------



## Orchid (Sep 30, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I liked Walton's Mountain and the Disney movies on Sunday nights when I was little.
> ...


Oh wow...they were running a remake of dark shadows when I was like 13...and they never made it out of like season 1...I digged that show and was very disappointed...


----------



## Orchid (Sep 30, 2009)

What was that one...rich kid or family and I recall something about the kid (schroder?) riding on a little train?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 30, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> The greastest american hero!...lol...now that's a classic lol


ha ha i can still recall some of the theme song,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 30, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> What was that one...rich kid or family and I recall something about the kid (schroder?) riding on a little train?


i believe that it was Silver spoons


----------



## cheryl (Sep 30, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The greastest american hero!...lol...now that's a classic lol
> ...


I know me too!,that's sad lol


----------



## JimD (Sep 30, 2009)

There wer SO many!

My alltime fav is M*A*S*H.

It would be easier for me to catagorize them .....

Like, start with animal oriented shows:

Lassie
Rin Tin Tin
Gentle Ben
Skippy
Flipper
Daktari
Maya
Grizzly Adams
Mr.Ed
Captin Kagaroo (ok he wasn't an animal...but there was Bun Rabbit and Mr. Moose)
Flicka
The Monkees (yeah, not really animals)
Banana Splits Show
Born Free
Dinosaurs ("Not the Mama!!)


----------



## cheryl (Oct 1, 2009)

Another that i used to watch was Highway to heaven.....full house....empty nest..Mr Belvedere lol...


----------



## Gordon (Oct 1, 2009)

JimD wrote:


> There wer SO many!
> 
> My alltime fav is M*A*S*H.
> 
> ...



Capt. Kangaroo was my favorite show, growing up. Thanks to the internet, you can still watch some old clips. 

My dad liked watching Daktari.


----------



## BethM (Oct 1, 2009)

What counts as "old"? 

When I was a kid, there wasn't a whole lot on tv except PBS, Discovery Channel, and anything else nature-related. Every night, we did watch the evening news, and the prime time stuff. Cosby Show, Family Ties, etc. I don't have any particular fondness or dislikefor any of them. They were on. *shrug* (Well,maybeMagnum PI, LOL!) I do recall really liking The Wonder Years, but I can't remember much of it now. I never did like cartoons, still don't, but I did love to watch The Muppet Show.

Now. If we're talking shows that are no longer on the air that I miss, there are a few. Don't know if they count as "old" though. 

Norther Exposure, Quantum Leap, The X-Files were all excellent shows. I still watch them on dvd now and again.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 1, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> ...Every night, we did watch the evening news...



I grew up in the Walter Cronkite days of the 1970's, and the 6:30 news was the de-facto standard. Everybody watched it. Everybody got a newspaper back then, too. I still get a daily newspaper, but I must admit, I don't watch the network news anymore. The main reason I still subscribe to a daily local paper is because I hate it's website, and I'm a terrible romantic about print publications, and most old things, in general.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 6, 2009)

some of my favorite cartoons were:
He-man and She-ra
My Little Ponies(yes I know!)
Gummi Bears(we did a theme song day at BARD once, I was singing that one!)
Rescue Rangers
The Littles (I think that's the name)
The Mario Brothers/Legend of Zelda- had to watch those with my little brother after school 
Lion Voltron
Thundercats
Johnny Quest
Sailor Moon(only season 1-3 i think)

For non Cartoon:
Providence- dead sucker for Melinda K loved that actress
Dukes of Hazzard (reruns in the 90's on TNT started it)


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG My Little Ponies...Yes that was great!!!

One of my fav movies Is "The Odd Couple" and the original "Parent Trap"


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, what about "Green Acres"? Used the opening song for the "caption contest" as it reminded me of the show a little. Lot's of others, but most are already mentioned by others here. Going way back, there was "You bet your life" with Groucho, "One Step Beyond", "Science Fiction Theatre" and on Saturday Morning, "The Andy Devine Show". All on that little, round, bland and white cathode ray tube. (50's)


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 6, 2009)

OH what about the movie....On Golden Pond....


----------



## Saudade (Oct 8, 2009)

o/`
You must remember this
A kiss is still a kiss, a sigh is just a sigh
The fundamental things apply
As time goes by
And when two lovers woo
They still say, "I love you"
On that you can rely
No matter what the future brings
As time goes by
o/`


As time goes by with Judi Dench... It always makes me ccry.


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 8, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I liked Walton's Mountain and the Disney movies on Sunday nights when I was little.
> ...



I helped restore the shutters in the mansion that was used to film Dark Shadows - Lockwood Matthews Mansion in Norwalk, CT. Very cool old building that the city almost ruined by not taking care of it.

Loved the Little House on the Prairie series and Sunday Disney movies...and Flipper, Gilligan's Island, Brady Bunch (campy but silly), Happy Days, Laverne and Shirley, The Dukes of Hazzard, The Jeffersons, All in the Family, Family Affair, Benny Hill, Carol Burnett, Monty Python's Flying Circus, Land of the Lost, the Banana Splits and H.R. Pufnstuf and my all time favorite, Mr. Ed! 

Denise


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 8, 2009)

7th Heaven
Full house


----------



## Boz (Oct 8, 2009)

ALF


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 9, 2009)

ALF...that brings back memories  I also liked Saturday Night Live...the ones with Gilda Radner,


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 9, 2009)

onder:if we are talking old then it has to be 

Bagpuss
The Clangers
Mary Mungo and Midge
The Herbs
Trumpton
Chigley
Crystal Tipps and Alastair
Pipkins featuring the great Hartley Hare:bunnydance:


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 9, 2009)

Saved by the bell


----------



## Gordon (Oct 11, 2009)

Saudade wrote:


> o/`
> You must remember this
> A kiss is still a kiss, a sigh is just a sigh
> The fundamental things apply
> ...



That's a good show. My mother just recently turned me on to it. Eloise, from Lost, reminds me of Judi Dench.


----------



## purplepeacock (Oct 19, 2009)

no one mentioned Benny Hill??

what else...

shan na na

and the OLD Degrassi :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2009)

My fav old shows are.

Star Trek - Original
Hawaii 5-0
Quincy
Courtship of Eddie's Father
The Munster's (met most of them as a kid)
Gilligan's Island
I Dream of Jeannie
Dark Shadows
Twilight Zone - Rod Sterling
Happy Days
Family Ties
Flipper
Lassie - the theme song at the end always made me cry
Family Affair
The Love Boat
The Odd Couple
Bonanza
90210


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 25, 2009)

Many of mine have already been mentioned here (some old, some not so old), as well as many of my son's - kinda shows the great diversity of ages in this forum! 

The original Star Trek
The Magical World of Disney (thanks to Pam for mentioning that one; it brings back a lot of old memories for me )
I Dream of Jeannie
Gilligan's Island
The Beverly Hillbillies
It's About Time (barely remember that one now, but I recall really, really loving it as a kid)
Marlin Perkins' Wild Kingdom
Mary Tyler Moore
Bewitched
Lassie
Flipper
Gentle Ben
H.R. Pufnstuff
Sonny and Cher
Quincy
The Six-Million-Dollar Man
The Man From Atlantis
Laugh-In
The Smothers Brothers
Mork and Mindy
WKRP in Cincinnati
Picket Fences
The X-Files (one of my all-time favorite series)
St. Elsewhere
Dallas
Early Edition
Alf
The Golden Girls
Friends
Highway to Heaven
Little House on the Prairie (I'm rewatching the series again as it's airing on one of the networks here)
Designing Women
Moonlighting
One Day at a Time
The Carol Burnett Show

A couple of my son's favorites were:

Masters of the Universe
Saved by the Bell
You Can't Do That On Television
Knight Rider
PeeWee's Playhouse
Fraggle Rock
Quantum Leap


*Flash...I totally forgot to mention The Munsters! Glad you posted them, as Herman Munster was one of my favorite tv characters when I was a kid. Loved his laugh, his innocence, and how most things went over his head


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2009)

Bassetluv great you mentioned Laugh-In and The Carol Burnett Show I had some good laughs with those shows.

They showed "Munster's Go Home" at our local movie theatre since Granpa's brother lived in our town. My mom brought me and they had the old car there and most of them were there and Herman all green and very very tall mind you I was like 5 yrs old he waved at me smiled and said HELLO! I froze he wasn't green on tv and just stood there but he was very sweet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 25, 2009)

By the time I turned 6, I preferred the shows on Nick at Night to the kid shows. I liked Mr. Ed, Bewitched, I Dream of Jeannie, Happy Days, the Bob Newhart Show, The Munsters, I Love Lucy, and most of all, Mork & Mindy. Mork & Mindy was my favorite show for a long time! I actually bought a DVD of Mr. Ed a couple years ago and was rather horrified at how hoky it was- no wonder it appealed to 6 year old me. I also bought seasons 1 and 2 of Mork & Mindy 

I'm also unashamed to admit to watching Golden Girls and Designing Women with my mom as a teenager in the late '90s- early '00s. My fiance likes the Golden Girls too.


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 27, 2009)

I love lucy

friends

china beach

tour of duty


----------

